# Vets List January 2013



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Latest update - also here http://goo.gl/maps/dGJM

If you notice any discrepancies, mistakes or problems please let me know.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Hi Keith
Not sure if you had seen the following that I had posted on one of the other posts:-

For those leaving Albertville/Les Saisies 

Clinique Veterinaire Des 4 Vallees 04 79 89 06 05 
40 Route D'Annecy, 73400 Ugine 

Sorry dont know coordinates but it is on the right as you leave Ugine towards Annecy, first exit off the roundabout immediately after you pass the aire/TO on left.
Receptionist speaks passable English but the vet we saw was brilliant. Appointment was required.
We were charged 20 euros for an 11kg pup (including tablet). Friends were charged 26 Euros for bigger dogs requiring 2 tablets. We went in on same appointment.
There is good parking outside the vets (we parked our 8.5m outside) or the aire is only 100m away.
They are open Monday to Friday morning and afternoon, and Saturday mornings. 

Hope this helps
Regards
Sally


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks - I'll add it to the List tomorrow

Keith


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

taz - could you check details on Pdf document and let me know if they are correct or not?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Perfect. Thanks Keith this is such a useful document for all us dog owners.
Kind regards
Sally


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

*Vet Alhama de Murcia*

We found a helpful vet in Alhama de Murcia, by the name of Angel. He is keen to practise his English and is very laid back. Easy parking on the doorstep. http://www.centroveterinarioalhama.com/ No appointment necessary.

01 25' 35' W; 37 50' 56' N

Calle Lope de Vega 30840 Alhama de Murcia tel: 868 920 168

Mon-Fri: 10:30 - 13:30; 17:30 - 20:30
Sat: 10:30 - 13:30


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Another one not far from Alhama de Murcia.

http://www.viva-murcia.com/happy_pets_veterinary_clinic_p279.php

They are at Camposol which is half way between Alhama and Mazarron, just off the motorway.

Have treated various dogs for us over several years. Speak very good English and prices are very reasonable.

37.6778N, 01.3407W

Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the details of the Vets - much appreciated.

wug / erneboy - please could you let me know if the details on the Pdf documents are alright - or not?

Do either of you know the recent prices charged by both Vets and how easy is parking near the Camposol Vet?


----------

